

Why In The World Should Instagram Allow Twitter To Scrape Its Photos? - kelnos
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-in-the-world-should-instagram-allow-twitter-to-scrape-its-photos-2012-12

======
kelnos
I really, really hope this guy is joking, and doesn't seriously believe that
"the internet's" revenue model should go the way of old media...

------
flexxaeon
Can't decide if I'm being trolled....

Instagram slapping a filter on my image and hosting it isn't equal to a WSJ
writer penning an article, or ESPN producing a broadcast.

